# M3 Combat Flashlight



## sixshooter_45 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know how much a mint M3 combat flashlight would approximately sell for? I have one , including the original bulb, (only turned in on a few times), as I did'nt care for the football effect. Stepped up to a better bulb. Mint Box and papers too.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Feb 8, 2015)

You can have a look on the Marketplace here to get an idea. There are a couple for sale here in the UK on another site at present for around $250 but they haven't sold at that level. So - why not keep it? There is a range of incandescent or LED lamp options - and the build quality of the M3 is something you won't find in most of today's newer lights.


----------



## Raggasonic (Feb 9, 2015)

I got mine in pristine condition for $200, if it helps


----------



## sgt253 (Mar 21, 2015)

there's one for sale in CPF Mall currently.


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 21, 2015)

sixshooter_45 said:


> Hi, does anyone know how much a mint M3 combat flashlight would approximately sell for? I have one , including the original bulb, (only turned in on a few times), as I did'nt care for the football effect. Stepped up to a better bulb. Mint Box and papers too.



Doing some searches on cpfmarketplace will help you get a good sense of what they're worth. I also don't like the football beam and put a Nailbender D36 in mine. 

The $200 range seems like a good starting point, but search around. Some models ebb and flow with supply and demand. The crosshair Surefire logo is more desirable, the older round bezels are also considered more desirable. Someone who specifically collects the old school lights or M3's in general would pay more than the casual user just looking for a light to use.


----------



## lightsdog (Mar 24, 2015)

This is good information to know as I have one of these.


----------



## T45 (Dec 7, 2015)

I bought mine for $125 4 years ago and they seem to have gone up in price.


----------



## Raggasonic (Dec 11, 2015)

Bought mine BNIB last year for $175 or so. I'd keep it if I were you, though


----------



## scout24 (Dec 11, 2015)

I was hoping this thread would wander off to pasture on it's own. No luck...  The using of open out of B/S/T threads to discuss value is discouraged. Good suggestions above to look in B/S/T, on the 'Bay, etc. I'll leave it as reference, and assume 10 months later the OP is covered.  Locking thread...


----------

